# own label neck tags uk



## steve41 (Mar 5, 2007)

does anyone know where i could get a supply of my own tags and are there any firms that re-tag t's. is there any legal problem with this.

regards


----------



## steve41 (Mar 5, 2007)

*re-tagging uk??*

are there any re-tagging firms in the uk and are there any legal problems with this.
regards steve

also i need a supply of tshirts bags either self seal or not.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

steve41 said:


> does anyone know where i could get a supply of my own tags


luckylabel.com



steve41 said:


> and are there any firms that re-tag t's.


There are, but I couldn't help you out with a recommendation, sorry. You could ask screenprinters if they offer finishing services, ask local seamstresses if they could do re-labelling, etc.



steve41 said:


> is there any legal problem with this.


Yes and no. There are legal requirements for what has to appear on the tag, which vary country by country (I'm not sure what the UK/EU law is). You can relabel the shirts just fine, it's just a matter of making sure the new labels have everything they need to have on them.

I think there's an extremely good chance that US labels are compliant, so if you kept the back label (with care instructions, country of origin, etc.) and just replaced the front brand label with your own, it would most likely be fine. I don't know for sure though.


----------



## steve41 (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks. will keep looking for the bags.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

As to the bags, I find an A4 size bag works well if the t-shirt is folded well. This is good for shipping as it reduces space but not so good for display purposes


----------



## FrankieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

no legalities on relabling as long as construction and washing instructions are available on the garment. Main relabling houses in the uk are Jami Q in wrexham and Rowheath in london.


----------



## grundys (Mar 1, 2007)

steve41 said:


> thanks. will keep looking for the bags.


Hi.

You may want to try Polybags - manufacturers of polythene bags and plastic bags. They're quite reasonable.


----------



## steve41 (Mar 5, 2007)

what a great site. will check out the links and thanks.


----------

